# bareback shooting, and power?



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I remember watching toddy, dgui, pfsshooter, and others shooting bareback on you tube so I wanted to shoot bareback. I just tied some taperd tubes parallel with each other just at the end without giving it any thought. I should have looped the bands but I dont feel that it really matterd cause I started soft shooting with 5/8 marbles and consistantly hit the pop can, I was thinking "ok, this is fun, I like it." So I started shooting with one tube between my pointer and middle finger and the other tube between my middle finger and ring finger, shot gangsta style bringing the pouch to my anchor point, again I consistanly hit the target. I thought "this is great, I'm shooting without a frame and I'm shooting accurately." I started shooting leaves and snoballs, I got to thinking,"hunting bareback? I wonder how much damage It will do to a soup can." I just wanted to see what kind of dent the marble would do to the can, so I brought the pouch way back almost to butterfly and let the pouch go, and gave my middle nuckle a fork hit. Almost instant bruise and swelling. a couple minutes later I thought maybe I didn't tweak the pouch so I tried again with 10 mil marble and nicked the knuckle again. I'm thinking I probably would've been alright if I used lead shot or a different grip on the bands cause my nuckle sticks up probably about a half inch, but I'm already swollen and I'm not going to risk that until I get advise or opinions from this forum. Can hunting bareback be practical?


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Oh yeah I forgot, I had a watch and a winter jacket on so my wrist wasn't straight It was bent up like 45 degrees. I tried to hold it different ways for the power shot but I couldnt make a sturdy enough frame out of my hand so the tubes on both sides of my middle finger was how I held it.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

for ultimate power bareback shooting demo search posts by forum member 'Romanian shadow'

he shoots full width multi-layer theraband with 20mm steel, punching right through a piece of countertop at about 40 yards. i think he'd be well set for grizzly hunting lol just kidding ofcourse

cheers, remco


----------



## ebooks886 (May 27, 2011)

Here is the link for romanianshadows slingshot, the power is phenomenal but I'm not sure I'd have the courage to try that!!!!!


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

romanian shadow mentiond not to bend the wrist, my wrist was bent thats probably why I got the hand hit. There's something that seems odd or unsafe about single band shooting but I may give it a try.

---ebook, that link helped. I shot with my wrist straight and I gripped the band with a clenched fist. I'm no longer scared to shoot the power shot this way but I wont be hunting bareback anytime soon, not until I get a lot of practice. I'm not sure if it was phsycological from hitting my hand earlier but it took me 5 shots to get a good square hit on the can so my accuracy is bad. I'm just going to shoot from my anchor point or soft shoot till I'm comfortable with bareback. I'd rather hunt with a frame, I'll just use the bareback style to show off for now.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I just made and shot a 1 band bareback. I don't like it probably because of bad technique with the 1 band. When the 1 band shoots good it's fun but about 10 percent of the shots are aimless, like the marble stays in the pouch or something. bad stuff, I get the same feeling when a gun jams on me. I'd rather cut the band right down the middle and connect them on both sides of the pouch. It's a more reliable and accurate shot for me when there are 2 bands for bareback shooting


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

I tried and tried the one band method in the video above and just could not get any real accuracy. Just so you know I can and do hunt with the carabina bareback rig, and draw it semi butterfly.


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

I do not think I would be doing it...I am not into pain!  You took two hits and went back. My hat is off to you.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

I slung bareback for the first time today and it was fun accurate and powerfull.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

I like my fingers as is ... no thanks.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

He is a flip shooter and does not shoot like PFshooter. One of the problems of flip shooting is every flip shooter that I have known that has shot for a long time has sooner or later had a shot come back on them. It does not happen very often like Texas Charlie had it happen 3 or 4 times in about 20 years, but when it does it does a lot of damage. I saw Charlie's belly after it happened to him and he had a bloody spot about the size of a silver dollar. He was also in to shooting large projectiles. -- Tex


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I am pretty new to slingshots myself. Only been shooting for a year or so and only bareback for a few days-so this is an idea as well as kind of a question. If you were to just cut your bands shorter so that they are maxed at your anchor point shouldn't that also increase your fps and therefor stopping piwer? (That way you don't have to draw past anchor point, I for one can't shoot for shit if I pull the pouch behind my blindspot.)


----------



## libel (Jul 1, 2013)

I would try heavier ammo or slower bands. I get into similar problems when I switch from light to heavy bands. It takes me a while to tune in my technique to the new setup. I don't hit my hand but what Tex-Shooter described is the usual result. I try to get my hand out of the way too soon and I end up moving the pouch in an arc that prevents the ammo from leaving it.


----------



## BaconIcon (Jul 27, 2021)

Just picked up a bareback sling as my very first sling. Shot my hand 4 times but nailed a can from 10 yards 4 times with 2 misses. Is this good accuracy aside from the hand shots?


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Lots of good threads here if you search for "frameless". And that Romanian shadows video is really cool.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

BaconIcon said:


> Just picked up a bareback sling as my very first sling. Shot my hand 4 times but nailed a can from 10 yards 4 times with 2 misses. Is this good accuracy aside from the hand shots?


Welcome to the forum!
Search via google: slingshot forum frameless rig, or slingshot forum frameless shooting. 
We have members who are more accurate with a frameless rig than most shooters are with a frame.


----------



## Devon minnow (Apr 2, 2017)

This is as heavy as I can shoot bare back style 14” of 4070 and 1/2” lead. This will knock a house brick over at 20 yards it’s brutal 🤯


----------



## NattyByNature (Feb 24, 2021)

Frameless shooting is the most primal way you can shoot a rubber powered weapon, but the learning curve can be tough. Start out with 1/4 steel and 1632 bands or something similar. Once you get the hang of it you can move up in speed/power. You will know when your ready because your fingers will have permanent grooved callouses where the bands lay. As for hunting, I have taken sparrows to raccoons frameless(I don’t like the term bareback). So long as your knuckles and grip can handle it.


----------

